# Evicting the babies tomorrow @ 36 weeks! ***updated



## san fran shan

We go in tomorrow at 8am for induction right at 36 weeks! I've been losing my mucus plug the last two days. Lots of pressure, lower back pain, on top of all the other aches and pains. I'm happy some progress is happening on its own as it makes me feel the babies are ready anyways and not being taken out too early. Fingers crossed for a vaginal delivery. I will try to update when I can. 

I can't believe it's here!! Any tips or words of wisdom are greatly appreciated!


----------



## PammyJ

Good luck San Fran! Bring lots of snacks for after, lol


----------



## henrysmumkaz

I don't think there are any tips, what will happen, will happen. I know thats totally stating the obvious and completely unhelpful but you just have to do as you're told. Sounds like your babies are on their merry way so everything should go well and hopefully quickly!

Take lots of photos. Or rather make sure someone else does. This is probably the only time you'll ever have twins and you want to capture every second. I don't have any decent photos of me and my girls right after birth and its something that really upsets me. So make sure you get some!!

Lastly, good luck! Enjoy the snuggles. Will be watching out for your updates xxx


----------



## Bumblebee117

aaaaaaaaaaaah! seems like just yesterday you introduced yourself to us on here. It is so great that I was reading news about your whole pregnancy and now you go in and have your babies in the next...well, 48 hours I guess.

Good luck, I hope you get your vaginal birth and that the babies are fine, but I am sure that they are! Update as soon as you can, I cannot wait to see pics and hear the birth story!

Lots of strength and love, :hug: xxx


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Good luck, can't wait to hear of their safe arrival. xx


----------



## Cabbage

Will they not hold fire for a while to see if they will come naturally? It sounds like they have decided to come out themselves, so why the induction? Sorry if you posted this elsewhere, I don't get a chance to read all the posts! 

I was induced with my singleton last year. Everyone told me the pain is so much more intense when you are induced, but in my experience, it was totally manageable. I did it without the epidural too; just gas & air and it was great.

The excitement of the birth totally over-rides any pain... you will do great!

Can't wait for your update and hope you get the birth you are hoping for!:hugs:


----------



## Eternal

Good luck xxx


----------



## fidgets mammy

Good luck hun. When i first read yr title i thought u meant u were bein evicted from yr home! Ha ha. 

Cant wait to see pics x


----------



## Cabbage

fidgets mammy said:


> Good luck hun. When i first read yr title i thought u meant u were bein evicted from yr home! Ha ha.
> 
> Cant wait to see pics x

Yeah, me too! :haha:


----------



## _Vicky_

Hehe how exciting!! I was induced done and dusted in 8 hours (14 from first pessary) 

Ditto the photos - my avatar is 20 and 34 mins after the boys were born in the recovery room and is my most treasured possession 

Xxxxxx


----------



## mummykel1984

Good luck xxx


----------



## san fran shan

Thanks everyone. I thought that about my thread title. Sorry for the confusion, lol :). I am normally the one who takes all the pics and I told my husband he has to be on it. I will go over with him again how important it is to get pics of them getting weighed and me holding them for the first time. 

Induction will still happen. The high risk doc wants them out because my boy has a single umbilical artery and is not growing as fast as his sister. I'm sooo ready to be done so I'm fine with it. 

It does seem like just yesterday I came and introduced myself here!!


----------



## Lisa84

Good luck for tomorrow San Fran and i hope everything goes perfectly :) Looking forward to hearing the news and seeing pics xxx


----------



## Wind

Good luck!! I am so excited for you!! I hope everything goes smoothly. It will be the best day of your life.:hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

Good luck tomorrow! I hope all goes smoothly and your husband listens about the pictures. :winkwink:


----------



## NerdyMama

Congrats! Good luck!


----------



## katrus78

Soo exciting! Tomorrow is such a big day for you, hun! Please update asap, when you will feel a little better. Good luck!


----------



## jogami

Thinking of you today Shannon! I am so very excited for you, it's been a journey and a half getting here! I remember you being the first person I "connected" with here as we were also so close in weeks. Can you believe we've made it this far?

I cannot wait to see pics of your little cherubs! I'm wishing you a speedy recovery whatever birth you get! Its not the birth that's important but yours and the babies wellbeing.

My only advice would be - Be kind on yourself! Your hormones will be all over the place and you'll feel emotions maybe alien to you. Remember that you are doing the best you can all the time and your babies are not going to notice if you make mistakes. Take lots of photos (like others have said) and enjoy them! Its very difficult in the beginning as lack of sleep is a bitch! Which leads me to my last point: *TRY* and sleep when they do. I can't emphasise how important it is. The more you rest, the more in control you'll feel. I tried to do everything I didn't have time to while they slept and it was detrimental to me. I should have just relaxed a bit more and not worry over the little things!

Lots of love and best wishes :hugs: xxx


----------



## drsquid

good luck tomorrow.. i too cant wait to see pics


----------



## jackie2012

so exciting hope it goes quickly and smoothly.
the only advice i would have is remember this is yours and your oh's day don't be afraid to speak up and stand up for what you want no one will blame you and if they do you can always blame it on hormones lol. don't let anyone stress you or ruin your guys special moment. and take your time and enjoy every minute of it they really do grow up so fast.


----------



## Porcelain

Good luck San Fran Shan!!! I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## 88kelly

Good Luck hun! Cant wait to see some pics of your beautiful bubba's xxx


----------



## moo_fie

Good luck, can't wait to see some pics of your beautiful babies x


----------



## ccmummy

gud luck x


----------



## katrus78

Thinking of you!!! Good luck, hope everything goes smooth and fast. You will be holding your precious babies in no time!


----------



## Cabbage

I am envious. My ideal birth plan is induction >> vaginal birth >> bingo!:baby::baby:
I like the controlled environment of having an induction. You have a specific time to go in to hospital and you can organise yourself around it. My biggest fear is rushing up to the hospital in labour and not knowing what time it will be at in advance and trying to arrange for my DD to be cared for at the last minute.


----------



## san fran shan

Pitocin drip started 20 minutes ago.


----------



## Bumblebee117

wow! update again when you can! so excited for you! all the best! xxx


----------



## katrus78

Omg, it really is starting! Do you have an iPad or notebook there to update us?


----------



## mummykel1984

Eeeeeeek good luck huni xxx


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Ohhhhhh are you updating as you go along?? How exciting! I did the same on facebook. Not sure my male friends were too thrilled but lots of mummy friends were cheering me on!

Will be checking back all night! Gooooooood Luuuuuuck!!!


----------



## ~Hope~

Good luck honey!


----------



## TwilightAgain

Good luck!!


----------



## PammyJ

good luck, can't wait to hear!!


----------



## mtln777

Alright babies!!!!! You can do it Shan Fran!!! So excited to hear the details!!!! Just one of ur many stalkers rooting for you...lol:hugs:


----------



## Cabbage

Oh man! I am so excited for you!:happydance:


----------



## katrus78

San Fran, update as soon as you can! :)


----------



## Wind

I am so excited for you!!!!:happydance:


----------



## san fran shan

Owen and Emma were born yesterday around 1:30 pm. Owen weighed 4 lbs 11 oz and Emma weighed 6 lbs 2 oz. Emma had to stay in the nicu overnight for breathing issues. Nothing severe and she should be out today. Tiny Owen is a champ and has been with us the whole time :) Vaginal delivery was wayyy easier than I thought. And labor was super fast! 9 hours from when my water broke. I went from 3 cm to 10 in less than an hour. Hurt like a bitch and I was screaming. Got the epidural and was ready to push right after. I don't know how to post pics from my phone but I will post when I get home. We have to stay til tomorrow as preemies are kept for 48 hours.


----------



## Lisa84

Congratulations San thats fab news!! So glad little Owen had no issues and Emma only minor issues. Cant wait to see pics :) xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Congratulations honey, and lovely that you can share such a positive birth experience :hugs:


----------



## katrus78

Omg, wow, they are born! Congratulations, sweety! Great job! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## jogami

So positive and such wonderful news! You can be very proud of yourself :hugs:


----------



## mtln777

Awesome job.......All that positiveness gave you such a great birthing experience....So glad the kiddies are here....Now love every minute as before you will know it they will be running around.....Can't wait to see pix....xoxoxoxo :hugs:


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Congratulations on your twins, can't wait to see pictures. xx


----------



## MrsC8776

Congrats! I'm glad it went well.


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Congratulations!!!! I saw them on facebook - GORGEOUS! So glad it was quick (ish) and you'll be home soon!


----------



## jackie2012

congratulations so glad babies are doing well and you had a quick positive experience.


----------



## Bon18

Congratulations! I can't wait to see pictures :) Sounds like you had a very positive birth experience.


----------



## fidgets mammy

Ooh congrats!!! Cant wait to see pics


----------



## mummykel1984

Wooohoooo massive congratulations to you all!! Well done hun xxx


----------



## Meezerowner

Congratulations on your little bundles.... now the crazy fun can begin! x


----------



## ~Hope~

:dance: congratulations!


----------



## Cabbage

Great news! Congrats:thumbup::flower:


----------



## Eternal

Congratulations! Well done.


----------



## Mrs Mc

Congratulations!!! :flower: So glad you're all well and getting home soon. Cant wait for pics xxx


----------



## PammyJ

Congrats, thats amazing! :o)


----------



## Babyduo

Congratulations!


----------



## Porcelain

Congrats!!!


----------



## May2011Mommy

It's becoming more REAL that I have babies inside of me. The women who have been pregnant with me are delivering their babies! Congrats!!!


----------



## Bumblebee117

yaaay! congratulations! I love the babies+daddy pic on facebook and cannot wait to see more! enjoy the time with the babies, so happy to hear that both are doing well and that you had a positive birth experience! 

lots of love, xx


----------



## Little Peanut

Congratulations! Can't wait to see pictures. Hope you are all doing well xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

Congratulations on the birth of your twins!!! :flower:
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh24/crzyangie/congrats-babyfeet.jpg


----------

